# DH in Split, Croatia



## Neo-ST (Aug 25, 2011)

Just wanted to share it with the world, little DH community of small town Split in Croatia organized amateur DH race on local hill called Marjan.
Some riders were pro, some occasional dh-ers, some xc-ers and a woman (props to her, btw.) 

This is how it looked:
https://plus.google.com/photos/105141281429688785868/albums/5716308754898976481

And two videos (for now):

DH Marjan 04.03.2012. - Samsung Mob!lers [Samsung Galaxy S II FullHD video] - YouTube
Marjan DH utrka 4.3.2012. - YouTube

The trail is treacherous and pictures/videos don't represent its true nature :nono::thumbsup:

If you're visiting and not interested in DH, then you should know that there are numerous other trails around here, DH trails are actually in minority.


----------



## ledtool (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi, 
I will be there in May. Is there anywhere i could hire a DH or at least 6inch travel bike in town??


----------



## Neo-ST (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope. There are bike rentals, but those bikes are "ordinary" and rubbish...


----------

